# Looking for foodie/photographer



## tmandarano (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a US citizen that was living in Firenze with my family for about 6 months. Amazing experience!

While I was there, we became very good friends with a Modenese family and began working with them to import and sell a fantastic balsamic vinegar in the USA.

I am very passionate about food and cooking, but am no longer in Italy (currently in Seattle). I would love to connect with some individuals that are currently living in Italy, love delectable gastronomy and great photography.

Ultimately, if you are interested, I'd like to offer you a guest blogging spot on our blog.

Thank you!


----------



## Sebastiano (Jul 5, 2013)

tmandarano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a US citizen that was living in Firenze with my family for about 6 months. Amazing experience!
> 
> ...


Well, I love photography, I couldn't live without my reflex. And I love good food, new tastes and food experiences.


----------



## Casal (Jul 15, 2013)

I am interested in good balsamic vinegar. Do you have a website for your product?

Thanks,


----------

